# ES Lister open night 11/8/11



## lizstrangeway (Jul 19, 2011)

I just got a call from Shilpi at the Lister to remind me of their 6pm open evening just for donors and egg sharers this evening. I am not going as I have my first appointment with Dr Thum next week and went to the IVF open evening last month but thought I would pass on the message.

Also has anyone been for their first appointment? How long did it take? They are saying three hours but that seems longer than what other clincs said? Can I eat before the blood tests or should I skip lunch? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey hun

My first appointment last the 3 hours, had a good chat with the consultant and then you see the nurse for a chat. Yes you can eat before the bloods, you wont be having any fasting tests. 

Good luck xxxx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Our appointment took more like 4 hours as there was a lot of waiting in between, it seemed like a very busy day at the clinic though!

First I had a scan, OH had a semen analysis, then had about half hour wait until we saw the consultant (Dr Thum too), the results were with him already so they're very good!! Then we had an hours counselling session (compulsory for es) and then had about 15 min wait until finally we saw one of the OD nurses. 

They have water & coffee machine there but def eat something before you go & take some munchies as it is a long day. I found all the information quite draining, but came away feeling it was well worth it.

Best of luck for next week. xx


----------

